# kde

## lino16

Hi,

bin Gentoo Neuling. Habe kde kompiliert und X konfiguiert. Leider kommt kein X, wenn ich startx eingeben. Wie mache ich das. Ich habe was von einer .xsession gehört. die im home abgelegt werden soll. Was muss da rein?

by lino

----------

## Dark

 *lino16 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> bin Gentoo Neuling. Habe kde kompiliert und X konfiguiert. Leider kommt kein X, wenn ich startx eingeben. Wie mache ich das. Ich habe was von einer .xsession gehört. die im home abgelegt werden soll. Was muss da rein?
> 
> by lino

 

Hi,

hm, das ist n bisserl dürftig, als Fehlerbeschreibung, findeste nicht?   :Wink: 

Schreib doch mal was sich tut, wenn du startx eingibst - vorallem welche Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben werden, dann kann man Dir auch weiterhelfen   :Very Happy: 

Gruß

Dark

----------

## lino16

wenn ich startx eingebe kommt kein kde. sondern nur ein spartanischer window manager.

----------

## Dark

 *lino16 wrote:*   

> wenn ich startx eingebe kommt kein kde. sondern nur ein spartanischer window manager.

 

aaaaxo *hehe*

Da sach ich Dir mal - keene Panik!   :Cool: 

Das ist ganz normal. Dieser Windowmanager nennt sich twm. Du kannst, nachdem Du startx eingegeben hast und diesen Windowmanager gesehen hast mit <strg>+<alt>+<backspace> diesen wieder beenden.

Gib doch mal kdm ein und Du siehst KDE!

Gruß

Dark

----------

## lino16

hi, 

danke. wie kann ich nun einrichtet, dass kdm automatisch gestartet wird?

by lino

----------

## Dark

Gern geschehen  :Smile: 

Das ist auch ganz einfach.

Suche in der /etc/rc.conf den Eintrag DISPLAYMANAGER und trage dort den kdm ein.

```

nano -w /etc/rc.conf

```

und jetzt ändere in der Textdatei DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

als nächstes mußt Du noch sichergehen, daß xdm automatisch beim Bootvorgang ausgeführt wird. Dies machst Du folgendermassen:

```

rc-update add xdm default

```

Das wars   :Cool: 

Gruß

Dark

----------

## Deever

Also ich hab auch nen problem mit startx. Ich benutze mit dem kdm zwar nen displaymanager, aber zwischen durch wäre so nen zweiter x-server schon net schlecht! Meine fehlermeldungen:

```
deever@deever deever $ startx kde

hostname: Unknown host

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 18 January 2002

        If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

        newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

        reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.18.gentoo i686 [ELF]

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.1.log", Time: Sun Nov 10 17:49:32 2002

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

[b]/usr/X11R6/bin/xterm:  bad command line option "kde"[/b]

usage:  /usr/X11R6/bin/xterm [-version] [-help] [-display displayname]

    [-geometry geom] [-/+rv] [-bg color] [-fg color] [-bd color] [-bw number]

    [-fn fontname] [-fb fontname] [-/+fbb] [-/+fbx] [-fa pattern] [-fs size]

    [-fw fontname] [-fwb fontname] [-fx fontname] [-iconic] [-name string]

    [-class string] [-title string] [-xrm resourcestring] [-/+132] [-/+ah]

    [-/+ai] [-fi fontname] [-b number] [-/+bc] [-bcf milliseconds]

    [-bcn milliseconds] [-/+bdc] [-/+cb] [-cc classrange] [-/+cm] [-/+cn]

    [-cr color] [-/+cu] [-/+dc] [-hc] [-/+hold] [-/+ie] [-/+im] [-/+j] [-/+l]

    [-lf filename] [-/+ls] [-/+mb] [-mc milliseconds] [-/+mesg] [-ms color]

    [-nb number] [-/+nul] [-/+aw] [-/+pc] [-/+rw] [-/+s] [-/+sb] [-rightbar]

    [-leftbar] [-/+rvc] [-/+sf] [-/+si] [-/+sk] [-sl number] [-/+sp] [-/+t]

    [-ti termid] [-tm string] [-tn name] [-/+u8] [-/+ulc] [-/+ut] [-/+vb]

    [-/+pob] [-/+wc] [-/+wf] [-e command args ...] [%geom] [#geom] [-T string]

    [-n string] [-C] [-Sccn] [-ziconbeep percent] [-/+samename]

Type /usr/X11R6/bin/xterm -help for a full description.

waiting for X server to shut down
```

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich hab sogar mal mein $HOME neugemacht, um störungen durch die suse auszuschliessen, aber das will net funzen! :Sad: 

dev

----------

## Dark

Ich bin mir jetzt auch unsicher was das bei Dir ist, aber in Deiner Fehlermeldung steht folgendes:

```

/usr/X11R6/bin/xterm:  bad command line option "kde" 

```

Für mich sieht es danach aus, als ob dieser Parameter einfach nicht unterstützt wird.

Weiter unten, bei usage, hast Du dann die gültigen Parameter aufgelistet.

hth

Dark

----------

## kl@us

Hi,

_ohne_ murren zu wollen, aber diese Frage wurde hier schon x-fach erörtert.

Wenn Du 's genau wissen willst, lies den ausgezeichneten Desktop-Guide:

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/gentoo/Inhalte/doku/desktop/index.html

Es gibt viele User, die sich extra die Mühe machen solche Guides zu erstellen;

brüskiere die nicht, LIES   :Wink: 

Gruß

Klaus

P.S. Du findest auch zu anderen Problemen -die sicher nicht auf sich warten lassen- Guides.

----------

## Dark

Hey Klaus,

warum so viele Worte?

Sach doch gleich RTFM   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß

Chris

----------

## kl@us

 *Dark wrote:*   

> Hey Klaus,
> 
> Sach doch gleich RTFM  
> 
> 

 

AR...!  :Wink: 

Ist ja so nicht gemeint, aber Du erziehst die Leutz zur Faulheit. 

Zitat auf der gentoo Seite gefällig, Chris? hehe

"Wer cool sein möchte, soll sich eine Sonnenbrille kaufen. Viel Dokumentationen zu lesen ist Pflicht bei Gentoo Linux! RTFM!  "

Gruß und bis morgen, Klaus

P.S. solltest Du antworten kickt uns der Mod. wahrscheinlich in Gentoo-Chat!  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

 *Quote:*   

> _ohne_ murren zu wollen, aber diese Frage wurde hier schon x-fach erörtert.
> 
> Sach doch gleich RTFM
> 
> Viel Dokumentationen zu lesen ist Pflicht bei Gentoo Linux! RTFM! 

 

Vielen dank für eure hilfe.  :Mad: 

Ich dachte eigentlich, es sei klar dass mir die dateien .xsession oder .xinitrc fehlen.

Ich habe es nicht nötig, mir sowas wie "RTFM" sagen zu lassen. Wenn ihr ne anwort habt mit der ich was anfangen kann antwortet, und sonst lasst es bleiben.

@klaus:

Dein link beschreibt die konfiguration des x-servers, ist also nutzlos. Ich hab den x-server mit ner vorlage ohne ein RTFM hingekriegt.

Es geht darum, die fehlenden dateien zu erstellen. Das hab ich zwar nicht ausdrücklich gesagt, aber

+@dark

 *Quote:*   

> Für mich sieht es danach aus, als ob dieser Parameter einfach nicht unterstützt wird. 

 

Für mich sieht es danach aus, dass der parameter 'kde' einem xterm übergeben wird, also startx selber nix damit anfängt.

Man muss startx also dazu bringen, den parameter zu verarbeiten. Ich blicke aber da nicht durch. Wenn ihrs tut, könnt ihr hier helfen und sonst spart euch eure kommentare!

dev

----------

## Aescunnars

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

>  ... aber zwischen durch wäre so nen zweiter x-server schon net schlecht!

 

@Deever

Wird da nur ein weiters X mit KDE verlangt?

Der Aufruf "startx kde" sieht danach aus.

Versuche es mal mit 

```
 startx  /usr/kde/3/bin/startkde -- :1
```

----------

## Dark

@Deever

Jetzt fühl dich nicht gleich ans Bein gep...inkelt!

Ich muß dem Klaus aber schon Recht geben - und außerdem waren die Antworten doch noch in einem recht freundlichen Ton verfasst, der Umgang in den News Groups ist da viel härter!

Nun, da Du im Manual nicht fündig geworden bist, ist schade, aber hast du gewußt, daß es hier im Forum auch eine such Funktion gibt?

Aber bevor ich hier abgleite, poste ich Dir noch schnell einen Artikel, den Du auch selber hättest finden können, wenn Du Dir nur ein bischen Mühe gemacht hättest.

Hier steht das beschrieben was Du auch tun möchtest, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20584

Und jetzt sind wa wieder alle lieb zu einand   :Cool: 

Gruß

Dark

P.S. ach übrigens - *PLONK*

----------

## kl@us

@deever

"...Ich dachte eigentlich, es sei klar dass mir die dateien .xsession oder .xinitrc fehlen." //Nein, _das war nicht klar_.

"...Ich habe es nicht nötig, mir sowas wie "RTFM" sagen zu lassen." //Doch, deever, dass muß auch ich oder ein jeder anderer sich sagen lassen, wenn er eine Frage stellt zu der es tonnenweise Dokus gibt. 

"...Wenn ihr ne anwort habt mit der ich was anfangen kann antwortet, und sonst lasst es bleiben." //Das hier nennt sich Community; soll heißen, jeder hilft jedem. Voraussetzung ist allerdings das auch ein jeder seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat und die hast Du de facto _nicht_ gemacht. Du willst Support, der sonst kostenpflichtig ist. Hier bekommst Du ihn _umsonst_. Aber nicht zu Deinen Spielregeln.

"...Ich blicke aber da nicht durch. Wenn ihrs tut, könnt ihr hier helfen und sonst spart euch eure kommentare!" //Soziale Kompetenz faengt beim Individuum selbst an. 

Indem Du nachhaltig Deine Probleme auf unbeteiligte Dritte abschiebst,

diskreditierst Du Dich in Bezug auf die von Dir angemahnte Kompetenz also in erster Linie selbst.

Gruß

Klaus

P.S. Eine beherzte Suche über den Search-Button mit den Worten ".xsession + .xinitrc " ergab _60_ Matches.

P.S.S. ein Zitat eines Postings vom 14.10 VON DIR:

[quoteDeever

Tux's lil' helper

Joined: 06 Jul 2002

Posts: 124

Location: Zürich / Switzerland

 Posted: Mon Oct 14, 2002 7:01 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Schen-Tuu 

Quote: 

und wenns geht bitte um erklärung 

Gibts massig auf gentoo.org|de ! 

Lesen bildet!  

dev 

[/quote]

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen

----------

## Fstorm

Hallo!

Auf meinem Gentoo-System existieren weder "kdm" noch "startkde". Woran kann das liegen bzw. was kann ich tun?

Fstorm

----------

## hopfe

Hat das "emerge kde" ohne probleme geklappt ? 

Versuch mal "emerge -p kde" wenn das Paket nicht mit "R" gekennzeichnet ist hat irgendwas beim emerge nicht funktioniert.

----------

## Fstorm

Wenn ich "emerge -p kde" eingebe, stehen da einige Zeilen mit einem grünen "N" davor. Was hat das zu sagen? Muss ich KDE etwa neu "emergen"? *fürchtzitterbibber* Das hat bei mir schätzungsweise 15 Stunden gedauert (nuja, inklusive Qt...).

----------

## hopfe

wenn die Pakete noch mit "N" gekennzeichnet sind, wurden sie noch nicht installiert.  Daher mußt du das ganze wohl nochmal machen  :Sad: , versuche diesmal die Paktete einzeln mit "emerge paketname" hinzufügen. So läßt sich der Fehler besser eingrenzen.

----------

## Fstorm

OK, mach ich das ganze halt nochmal. Ich meine, wenn man schon knapp 15 Stunden zum emergen braucht sollte das am Schluss auch funktionieren   :Mad: .

Ich habe vorher "emerge kde-base/kde" eingegeben anstatt "emerge kde"; eigentlich sollte das doch nichts ausmachen, oder?

----------

## KillaChief

Als ich habe nach der Grundinstallation einfach 

```
emerge kde
```

 eingegeben, und schon hat er mir kde, qt und X heruntergeladen und compilliert. Dann noch schnell mit 

```
nano -w /etc/X11/XF86config
```

 den X-Server konfigurieren. Siehe dazu auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=21986 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13809 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13393 wobei die letzten beiden vor allem für GeForce User gut sind.

----------

## hopfe

müßte eigentlich auch funktioniern. Überprüfe mal ob du genügend Platz in /var/tmp hast (df -m zeigt dir den freien Platz auf der Platte an) , war bei übersetzen von openoffice ein problem bei mir, mußte es dann auch nochmal machen, bzw hab mir dann die binarys herunter geladen  :Smile: .

versuche dennoch die pakete einzeln zu "emergen".  Die ersten dürften eigentlich nicht solange dauern. Das Kde-paket selbst kannst du dann über Nacht  laufen lassen.

----------

